# Nasty Master



## SAVAGE (Feb 25, 2006)

My sensei/ SAU BIM NIM used to walk around with a cane/ KENDO STICK...but we never got this type of treatment:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3547874692416795304&q=kung+fu

This is nasty!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yea it as been around the block a few times, still good to see te Master has not lost his touch. HA HA HA!!!!
Terry


----------

